# Cupsaddsmb No Drivers

## steve_d555

Hi, 

I am trying to follow the CUPS+SAMBA documentation, but whenever i get to the cupsaddsmb part the only output is it running a command then saying it was successful. I does not have the complicated/long output the writer of the docs has.

```

# cupsaddsmb -H gentoobox -U root -h gentoobox -v HPDeskJet5650

Password for root required to access gentoobox via SAMBA:

Running command: rpcclient gentoobox -N -U'root%*****' -c 'setdriver HPDeskJet5650 HPDeskJet5650'

Succesfully set HPDeskJet5650 to driver HPDeskJet5650. 

```

Thnx

SteveLast edited by steve_d555 on Sun Jun 19, 2005 5:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Riftwing

I am having the exact same issue... any help would be great.

----------

## steve_d555

I dont know, I never got an answer, but I was able to use just CUPS to print from windows. You just have to add the ip address then the printer name and it should work. But help would be great anyways.

--Steve

----------

## Riftwing

Of course it will still print but you won't be able to install the drivers from the server which is the whole point of the cupsaddsmb stuff.

----------

## chtof

Hi,

I have exactly the same problem too...

----------

## steve_d555

What printers do you guys have?

----------

## chtof

Hi ! I have this problem with several common printers like HP LaserJet 4000, HP LaserJet 4050 or HP LaserJet 5si.

----------

## j79zlr

I was having the same problem as everyone else.  I solved it by running the rpcclient command manually:

rpcclient localhost -N -U'root%PASSWORD' -c 'adddriver "Windows NT x86" "hp845c:cupsdrv5.dll:hp845c.ppd:cupsui5.dll:cups5.hlp:NULL:RAW:NULL"'

Obviously change the PASSWORD to your password, and use your printer share name where mine is hp845c

----------

## Thunrida

I found solution in this topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-110931-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-175.html

poster: monkey89

Worked perfectly.

----------

## korngerd

 *Thunrida wrote:*   

> I found solution in this topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-110931-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-175.html
> 
> poster: monkey89
> 
> Worked perfectly.

 

Cool guide  :Wink:   Works like a charm here, too!  (too bad the CUPS native drivers don't work properly, though)

j79zlr: did you install the CUPS Windows driver using the cups-samba.install script, or did you extract it manually (tar -xf cups-samba.ss)?  I tried the manual extraction (maybe that's the problem), but can't get CUPS to actually install the driver (and I have the exact same printer you have - HP 845C)...

----------

## j79zlr

I extracted the driver manually.  Running that command is not really necessary.  You just have to create the print$ share and place the cups dll's and the ppd file in it.  You would also have to create the directory as well, relevant smb.conf section:

```
[print$]

  comment = Printer Drivers

  # this path holds the driver structure

  path = /etc/samba/printer

  guest ok = no

  browseable = yes

  read only = yes

  write list = root
```

The create the directory, /etc/samba/printer/W32X86/2 and in it you should have:

cups5.hlp  cupsdrv5.dll  cupsui5.dll  hp845c.ppd

This must be caused by a change in the cupsaddsmb utility, because it doesn't work on my FreeBSD installation anymore either, where it used to.  I think it changed ~ cups v1.1.21.  You can get the ppd file at http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_845C

----------

## chovy

would somebody like to post the commands to get cups drivers to work (not PS)? That's what I used, since that's what the manual has.

I can't seem to figure it out.

----------

